# Hughes SD-DVR40



## 01jordyn (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40. Would anyone know if that unit has a fuse. It won't power up and it seems like it would be a fuse, but I can't find one. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

01jordyn said:


> Would anyone know if that unit has a fuse.


No lights whatsoever, right?

My HDVR2 (same guts as your box AFIK) has a fuse for the power supply (I am looking at mine right now).

*Proceed at your own risk from here only if you feel comfortable/familiar with electronic stuff and dangerous voltages.*

Unplug the line cord, remove the lid. See the power cord socket on the power supply board? That tubular thing just next to the line cord socket is a fuse that is protected with insulating tubing.

Read the text that is on the power supply board next to the fuse - it warns about replacing "F1" with the same type, rating, value, etc.

If you have an ohmeter, first check the fuse to see if it is blown or is intact.

If the fuse seems to be "open" then you could cut away the insulating plastic you will see the fuse itself - I'm not sure if it is a completely solder-in type or just has two ends that will pull off of a standard 1.25 inch x 0.25 inch fuse.

If it is really black inside (assuming it is glass on the outside) the fuse then something probably failed in the power supply... if it is just barely blown you may get lucky by replacing it and having the unit work again.

You should insulate the new fuse with some good heat shrink tubing just like your old one was.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Jan 14, 2007)

kind of a newbie here...i just picked up a used dvr-40 off ebay. I've noticed that the now playing list won't let me sort by groups....i've got the Hughes dv2 in another room and that is real easy to sort in groups...is there anyhing i can do on the dvr-40, i.e., some sort of code on the remote? i would find it hard to believe that it's not possible. it would seem to be purely a software issue but directv advises there are no further updates available


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BIG DAVE said:


> kind of a newbie here...i just picked up a used dvr-40 off ebay. I've noticed that the now playing list won't let me sort by groups....i've got the Hughes dv2 in another room and that is real easy to sort in groups...is there anyhing i can do on the dvr-40, i.e., some sort of code on the remote? i would find it hard to believe that it's not possible. it would seem to be purely a software issue but directv advises there are no further updates available


Check their software versions under "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information" .... both should have v6.2 software, which has the Folders/Groups feature. If one is older, just leave it connected to a phone line for a few days and it should download the latest software (v6.2).


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Did I read (in one of the problem threads?) that groups are not active by default... you need to select an option on screen somewhere?


----------



## BIG DAVE (Jan 14, 2007)

well things just got interesting. when i checked my system info it turns out that even though i have what looks to be, an what is identifed on the back as a Hughes DVR-40, the system inof says it's a Philips DSR 704 running software v. 3.1.1-01-2-301.

Is it even possible to drop the guts of a philips machine into a hughes chassis? I suppose this is what can happen sometimes when you buy on ebay.

Does anyone know what this means in terms of my ability to sort by groups. If i do have a pilips, waht v software should it have? I just got a phone line hooked up earlier today so i don't know where i stand w/ auto downloads.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

So the previous owner may have upgraded or replaced the hard drive using an image file from a Philips instead of the Hughes DVR40. The functionality should be the same, but you won't have folder/groups unless you can upgrade its software to v6.2. Give it a day or two to phone in and it should update to v6.2.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

BIG DAVE said:


> Is it even possible to drop the guts of a philips machine into a hughes chassis?


All of the series 2 boxes (except for the R10) have identical hardware inside (except for maybe different size hard drives)... only the faceplate differs by manufacturer.

I have 4 DTivos and 3 of them claim to be RCA boxes, but none of them actually are.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Jan 14, 2007)

much useful info

this is the way a forum should work

thx again


----------



## Fullcourt81 (Dec 19, 2004)

Big Dave,

when in your now playing list, you have to hit ENTER on your remote to see options, including groups on or off
this is with 6.2 software


----------

